# Leaking Steam Wand



## aphelion

Hi Guys,

Since purchasing my 2010 heavenly, i've been plagued by a leaking steam wand issue.

Basically once the boiler pressure is up, the wand starts hissing and small jets of steam/water are leaking from the end of the steam tip.

(not where the tip screws on).

As much as i tighten the steam knob, i cannot get the leak to stop.

Additionally, after steaming a jug of milk, the leak becomes worse for a few days, then seems to subside..

Before I dive in and start dismantling anything, has anyone else come across this issue?

I'm assuming something has worked loose, or a seal/o-ring has perished somewhere??

Any info would be greatly appreciated

Cheers


----------



## gman147

Don't think it sounds anything like the wand itself, it sounds more of a problem within the machine. Give Fracino a call as I hear they are fantastic at customer service. It may end up being an easy fix.


----------



## espressotechno

The rubber pad seal inside the valve body may be worn/damaged/hard, allowing the steam to leak past. The valve body can be opened up & a new pad seal fitted.

As you've had this problem from new, then the valve seat inside the body may be defective - the whole valve will need replacing (a fairly easy job).

(The steam valve operates in the same way as your domestic sink water tap....).

These valves usually last for years, so contacting Fracino to complain may be worthwhile........


----------



## aphelion

Cheers guys, I actually purchased the machine secondhand back in February, so may have to fix this myself.

Do you think Fracino would still support me? (as i didn't buy from them)


----------



## gman147

Yeah I still think they will give advice and support to the end user. I have a feeling that the problem might be at the turn-knob. Does it feel tight? Could be a seal as the post above suggests at this level.


----------



## aphelion

poona said:


> Yeah I still think they will give advice and support to the end user. I have a feeling that the problem might be at the turn-knob. Does it feel tight? Could be a seal as the post above suggests at this level.


Yeah, it doesn't feel as slick as the hot water knob to be honest.

I'll probably have a go myself at taking off the valve myself.

From the exploded-diagram it looks like i'll need to take the whole heavenly top casing off to get to the valve..

Is this the simplest/quickest way of getting to it?

Cheers


----------



## gman147

Yeah I should think so. 3mm allen-key should work (although I have a cherub so YMMV) Might be worth swapping over the hot water tap and steam knobs to test.


----------



## aphelion

poona said:


> Yeah I should think so. 3mm allen-key should work (although I have a cherub so YMMV) Might be worth swapping over the hot water tap and steam knobs to test.


Ok, thanks for your help, will have a go at some point soon

Will have a swap around of those knobs too..

Cheers


----------



## coffeebean

You may well find that a new knob is all that is needed. As the threads on the knobs are plastic, they wear, the steam knob is used more than the water one - so will wear quicker. Swap the knobs over - if that sorts the problem, just order a new knob! If it doesn't - it's probably the seal in the valve......easily fixed!

Andy


----------



## aphelion

coffeebean said:


> You may well find that a new knob is all that is needed. As the threads on the knobs are plastic, they wear, the steam knob is used more than the water one - so will wear quicker. Swap the knobs over - if that sorts the problem, just order a new knob! If it doesn't - it's probably the seal in the valve......easily fixed!
> 
> Andy


Cheers, will have a go later..

If the seal in the valve has gone, do I need to completely remove the steam assembly?


----------

